# Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?



## Pointer freak (25. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

kann ich bei meinem Angelboot eine große Multirolle (mit Ausleger nach außen) als Ankerwinde verwenden ?
Was haltet ihr davon ? Vorteile/Nachteile hatte schon jemand diese idee ?

lg


----------



## anbeisser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Frohe Weihnachten nach Hessen erstmal !

Hm,naja,kommt auf die Rolle und die Größe des Bootes an.
Möglich ist das wohl schon. Obwohl mich die Idee erstmal zum Schmunzeln bringt :q

Wie Groß ist denn das Boot und die Rolle ?

Könntest Du mal Bilder poosten ?

Tip: Da Bilder nicht grösser als 80 oder 85kb sein dürfen mit "Mach mich passig" verkleinern.

http://neutrino.mach-mich-passig.de/upload2.php


Petri aus Nord Sa.-Anhalt
A.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Ich finde die überlegung genial habe es aber noch nicht gesehen denke aber das müsste gehen ne 3-5mm Ankerschnur und los gehts


----------



## Potti87 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Vom Prinzip her würde es gehen, aber denke mal das du und die Multirolle nich lange Freude dran haben werden wenn die Multi nich in entsprechender Größe ausgelegt ist. Da macht sich glaub ich ne Handbetriebene Seilwinde besser, langlebiger und auch günstiger wenn die Multi noch nich vorhanden ist.

gruß Potti87


----------



## peiner freak (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

ich glaube du wirst hier keinen  finden der sowas schon mal ausprobiert hat meiner meinung nach auch völliger quatsch solang der anker keine 30kg oder mehr wiegt brauchst du keine winde multi oder ähnliches  einfach anker meter kette seil so lang du willsz und raus damit aber festknoten am boot nicht vergessen ....


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Die sinnvollste und haltbarste Lösung wär eine simple Bugrolle in Verbindung mit ner Klampe.
Die Last des Bootes und/oder des Ankers sind für die Rolle definitiv zuviel.

.... und der Durchmesser der Schnur definitiv zu gering für sicheren Halt.


----------



## jeanneau34 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Ja, was ??  
ist das vorne in meinem Boot garkeine Ankerwinde sondern eine elektrische Angelrolle ?? 
Spaß beiseite, die Angelrolle würde wohl niemals auch nur das kleinste Boot halten können. Die eigene Sicherheit verbietet solche Experimente.

Lieben Gruß
Günther


----------



## Heimdall (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

http://shop.mobileweb.ebay.de/searc...sort=BestMatch&mfs=GOCLK&acimp=0&isNewKw=true

Ich bau mir sowas ans Boot


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Glaube da kurbelst du dir ein wolf


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Nimm die:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...nknown;cat104794380;cat104692680;cat104188680
Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Fürs "Sit on Top" nutzen einige diese hier :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dive-Reel-mit-45-Meter-Leine-/290684820862?pt=Tauchzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item43ae2a5d7e
Ist aber eher zum lagern der Schnur. Rauf ziehen von Hand.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*



Pointer freak schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann ich bei meinem Angelboot eine große Multirolle (mit Ausleger nach außen) als Ankerwinde verwenden ?
> Was haltet ihr davon ? Vorteile/Nachteile hatte schon jemand diese idee ?
> ...



Ich würde da aber, aufgrund der Belastung und der immensen Schnurfassung, wirklich Qualität aus dem Big Game Bereich kaufen!

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Tiagra-130-A-Multirolle_p5623_rx62_x2.htm


----------



## Shortay (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

99cm schnur einholen bei einer drehung wie krank issn das


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Nimmste ne 40er Daiwa Saltist, haste etwas über 1,10m Schnureinzug pro Drehung.:m

Wie hiess es früher schon bei Wickie? Auf -auf -Männer von Flake!!!|supergri


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

ich glaube die multi ist gut für in futterboot. alles andere ist wohl absurd. themen gibt es #c


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

Servus,

ich hab da mal welche gebaut.

Peter


----------



## wombel23 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

so soll meine auch mal aussehen wenn ich irgendwann mal dran komme sie zusammen zu bauen  wollte allerdings nen wischermotor als antrieb nutzen ,ist eigentlich überflüssig aber lustig .


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

bei der Frage mit Multirolle als Ankerwinde dachte ich gleich an den 01.April :q
selbst bei nem gaaanz lütten Boot und gaaanz dünner Leine gibst da sicher besseres :m


----------



## Pointer freak (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multirolle als Ankerwinde ?*

HEy, vielen dank für die vielen Vorschläge |wavey:
wenn ich eine winde dann am Boot hab werde ich auf jeden fall nchmal hier was hören lassen 
lg


----------

